# Borrador sujeto a cambios



## hrosanas

Hola, cómo sería "Borrador sujeto a cambios" en alemán? Es para introducir en un informe no definitivo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Udo

Vorentwurf, Änderungen möglich


----------



## hrosanas

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## juanlapalma

*Reviersteiger*

Context: ,,*Reviersteiger* Jürgen Jakubeit hatte ihm zuvor das etwa sieben Kilogramm schwere letzte Kohlenstück aus er Schachtanlage im Ruhrgebiet überreicht". 

Quelle: Der Spiegel

Creo que es una categoría profesional entre los mineros, pero no encuentro la traducción. 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## anahiseri

Según Linguee, podría ser  inspector.


----------



## Alemanita

juanlapalma said:


> *Reviersteiger*
> 
> Context: ,,*Reviersteiger* Jürgen Jakubeit hatte ihm zuvor das etwa sieben Kilogramm schwere letzte Kohlenstück aus er Schachtanlage im Ruhrgebiet überreicht".
> 
> Quelle: Der Spiegel
> 
> Creo que es una categoría profesional entre los mineros, pero no encuentro la traducción.
> Gracias de antemano.



Es el inspector minero de la cuenca.

Deberías abrir un hilo nuevo por cada palabra nueva.
Saludos cordiales.-


----------

